# AIB restoring  my tracker at original rate



## Balfour (19 Jul 2016)

Hi Sarenco

No, it wasn't out of the blue, I sent them various letters requesting that I should have been offered a tracker rate based on the conditions of my contract ie Clause 3.2 (c) conversion to a tracker rate Mortgage Loan.


----------



## Balfour (21 Jul 2016)

Hi Kim 

Did you request a tracker rate


----------



## kim (22 Jul 2016)

No this letter came out of the blue, my fixed rate ends next wk so I got the letter with the different rates available to me. If I didn't reply I would automatically be put on the variable which is now 3.4% then a few days letter I got the same letter you seem to have got offering the prevailing rate of 3.67%. I took it out in June 2008 and I wasn't offered a tracker by the looks of my loan offer document.... Is everyone that wasn't offered a tracker getting these letters? I don't want to ring aib until I know what I am talking about...


----------



## Balfour (3 Aug 2016)

Sarenco said:


> Hi Balfour
> 
> AIB's argument in that letter seems to turn on whether or not a tracker rate was "available" when your fixed rate period expired in 2013.
> 
> ...



Thanks very much for all your comments 

Just one last thing, is there a lot involved in making a case to the FSO


----------



## Sarenco (3 Aug 2016)

Balfour said:


> Just one last thing, is there a lot involved in making a case to the FSO



Basically just complete and submit a form - 

[broken link removed]


----------



## mister32 (3 Aug 2016)

Before you can submit your FSO complaint you need to request the bank to formally indicate this is their "final response".


Include the final response with your FSO complaint


----------



## Sarenco (4 Aug 2016)

Yes, I was simply describing the process - I didn't mean to imply that due care shouldn't be taken in framing the complaint or collating appropriate supporting documentation.

As notabene says it is also important to be clear as to what remedy is being sought.


----------



## kim (4 Aug 2016)

Hi All

I have just done my letter to AIB going to reg post it today. all the advice here is great.


----------



## notabene (4 Aug 2016)

kim said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have just done my letter to AIB going to reg post it today. all the advice here is great.



If you haven't printed it - I would suggest giving them a deadline, perhaps ten working days - otherwise potentially they could be a while replying


----------



## bungaro (4 Aug 2016)

i rang padraic kissane's office today and he is currently busy with the pstb tracker issue but he will get back to me once he can, so kim and balfour i will let you know what he advises.


----------



## kim (4 Aug 2016)

letter is gone now by reg post, I asked them to reply within 14 days, thanks to all of ye for the useful information.

Bungaro, that would be great, thanks very much........and in the meantime I'll wait patiently for my reply from AIB


----------



## Balfour (4 Aug 2016)

That's great Bungaro, thanks for that. We will discuss our options on how we proceed once Padraic comes back.


----------



## womble (28 Aug 2016)

Hello,
Came home from our hols today. Good news awaiting us. Letter from Aib restoring our tracker to our original rate! Mortgage payments reducing immediately. Will be in touch again. Standard letter I think. We fixed and broke in 2008. Lost tracker. Complained to fso. On hold pending review.


----------



## notabene (30 Aug 2016)

womble said:


> Hello,
> Came home from our hols today. Good news awaiting us. Letter from Aib restoring our tracker to our original rate! Mortgage payments reducing immediately. Will be in touch again. Standard letter I think. We fixed and broke in 2008. Lost tracker. Complained to fso. On hold pending review.



excellent news for you, particularly coming home from holiday, well done!


----------



## elizabeth456789 (7 Nov 2016)

kim said:


> No this letter came out of the blue, my fixed rate ends next wk so I got the letter with the different rates available to me. If I didn't reply I would automatically be put on the variable which is now 3.4% then a few days letter I got the same letter you seem to have got offering the prevailing rate of 3.67%. I took it out in June 2008 and I wasn't offered a tracker by the looks of my loan offer document.... Is everyone that wasn't offered a tracker getting these letters? I don't want to ring aib until I know what I am talking about...


Hi Kim, 
Can I ask how your case with AIB is going? I'm pretty much in the same boat, got the letter from AIB the other day offering 3.67 tracker. Did the bank come back to you in the end?


----------

